# Sausage maker 20lb smoker



## Ftwkma (Dec 29, 2019)

I just bought a 20lb (TSM) sausage maker smoker. I can not get it to work properly. The Novus N321 temp controller is a PITA.  I’m unsure if it’s set at F or C. I’m a newbie I’ve set the temp at 145  for jerky. The Bluetooth temp gauge goes above 230 degrees. Something isn’t right. I’ve read the manual on the N321 but i can’t get this to work. Here i wanted a USA made unit and wonder if i should send it back. I can pay half price for a China one without the headaches.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2019)

I bypassed the poj controller and wired my element to a hd cord and to a PID from auber. works like a charm.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 29, 2019)

Those units have a good reputation.  I would give them a call and see if they can walk you through the set up or trouble shoot the unit by phone.


----------

